# How much is too much brace height?



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

I recently bough a bow off of here and I finally was able to string it up at the shop (I dont have a stringer yet, its ordered) and we had a heck of a time getting the "stock" string on it. Once it was on we measured the brace height and it was over 8", and the bow looked like it was way too compressed. So we took off that string and put on another, longer string and we got the brace height down to 7". Was the original string that came with the bow not right?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

What bow?


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pse coyote. This is being used as a bowfishing bow only, so I'm not real worried about it being incredibly accurate. Mostly just safe.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Brace height is from 5-1/2" to 6-1/4". Sounds like the string was too short but it depends on how many twists were put in. Some archers like the BH to be higher than standard.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

So will my brace height where I'm at now work?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

It should be ok but I can't guarantee it will be. Dacron string? If it is new, the string will stretch a bit and your BH will go down.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

pse COYOTE™
• Machined aluminum riser
• Mossy Oak® Infinity® camo
• Accepts PSE 2-piece quiver
• Length: 60”
• Brace height: 5-1/2” to 6-1/4”
• Available weights @ 28” draw:
40# • 45# • 50# • 55#

Destroyer got it right with the brace height range. That bow should come with a string. Hard to believe that it would be too short.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

I was going to ask the same question for my dorado. I get mean string slap on the limbs at 8" brace. I cant see how it would hurt to move the brace height further out but bows are wierd that way. Things that would seem ok arent necessarily. I think the slap on mine is because of that flemish string. I have had slap before on recurves but felt pads dont even help on the dorado. I did try a 9" bh and it did nothing so i changed it back. Sorry, if I hi-jacked the thread.

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

deepsprayj said:


> I think the slap on mine is because of that flemish string.


I find the flemish strings to be noisier too, especially the dacron ones. String groove silencers can help.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

We all generally talk about preferring high brace-heights for the purpose of avoiding/clothing arm contact; but in reality 99% of the time arm slap is caused by a flaw in form; bow arm position, grip torque, wrong grip placement, bent wrist, too closed stance, dropping the bow arm, etc, etc. Some bows do have poor grips that force the hand into a poor position; but, generally, as said, arm slap is the result of a flaw in form....not to forget; bad bow fit.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Hard to believe that it would be too short.


Most would think 8" is pretty standard for recurves not knowing what this bow needs. Its has a pretty low brace, not common.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

WindWalker said:


> We all generally talk about preferring high brace-heights for the purpose of avoiding/clothing arm contact; but in reality 99% of the time arm slap is caused by a flaw in form; bow arm position, grip torque, wrong grip placement, bent wrist, too closed stance, dropping the bow arm, etc, etc. Some bows do have poor grips that force the hand into a poor position; but, generally, as said, arm slap is the result of a flaw in form....not to forget; bad bow fit.


Slap on the limbs not the arm. I stopped slapping my arm a good while ago. Hey if I got one of those 5 1/2" bh coyotes I might start smacking myself again.

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

bowhunter2007 said:


> I recently bough a bow off of here and I finally was able to string it up at the shop (I dont have a stringer yet, its ordered) and we had a heck of a time getting the "stock" string on it. Once it was on we measured the brace height and it was over 8", and the bow looked like it was way too compressed. So we took off that string and put on another, longer string and we got the brace height down to 7". Was the original string that came with the bow not right?



I have a 2008.5 Elite Z28 that has an 8" brace. This model was made for three yeas and the 2005.5 is the oldest, has the highest brace height (others are 7 3/4") and is the fastest model year by far with an IBO of 336 fos, So, I would say no not so far has a bow been made with too high a brace height.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Slap on the limbs not the arm._


deepspray:

Not directed at any particular person; just some general comments regarding just _one reason_ why some shooters use high brace heights.

The limb slap you believe you are hearing; is it sharp-sounding, almost a "crack-like" sound?


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Funny you should post this, I have a 62" 20 pound PSE Optima which I purchased new. It was my first bow so I had no idea about brace height, etc. I had purchased it to work on form. Once I'd learned more though I measured the brace height on this bow and it is 9 3/8ths inches. That is with very little twist on the line.

The specs for the bow are 7 1/2 - 8 inches for brace height.

At some point I was looking for limbs for this bow and ran into a post from I believe a JOAD program that said they swap the strings out for longer ones right away.

Anyway the bow has shot just fine for me and has been a great learning bow but would be nice to try it with the correct specs. Maybe put a call in to PSE and check in with them.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup sounds like i smack the limb on cement. Im shooting a fairly heavy arrow too. 

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Yup sounds like i smack the limb on cement. Im shooting a fairly heavy arrow too.


What are your bow and shaft specs?


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

60 inch bow, 8 inch bh, 53lbs, flemish string, 29" victory vforce 400 with 160 grains up front and 5 inch helical feathers. Bow is shooting darts as long as I dont blow the shot. Anymore weight and the arrows start to act weak. I put some rubber dampeners around the limbs and it killed all the vibrations. Now I just hear that smack noise. I have some whiskers on the string too.

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Whoops arrows at 426 grains

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

deepsprayj said:


> I was going to ask the same question for my dorado. I get mean string slap on the limbs at 8" brace. I cant see how it would hurt to move the brace height further out but bows are wierd that way. Things that would seem ok arent necessarily. I think the slap on mine is because of that flemish string. I have had slap before on recurves but felt pads dont even help on the dorado. I did try a 9" bh and it did nothing so i changed it back. Sorry, if I hi-jacked the thread.
> 
> I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


Brace height helps string slap and weakens your arrow. String silencers, moleskin on the string groove, and heavier arrows all reduce noise.

Aloha.. :beer:


----------

